# ac jacks



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

wondered what any of you are using to lift the ac units on the roofs. found a guy that mofified some old car bumper jacks to lift it. cant find any bulber jacks so i found a old off road high lift jack. i like the cat bumper jack because its lighter than the off road jack, but again hard to find, without paying a fortune for them.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

http://www.garlockequip.com/productimage.php?product_id=1281
Ones like these, but of course ours are much older and rusty.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

think those are about $700.00 or better.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Could be we haven't bought any new in a very long time. If your moving smaller A/C we've been known to use 55 gal barrels a 20+ foot aluminum walk plank 4x4's and ratchet straps.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

im just talking about jacking it up to roof under it. now they use those sheet metal stands for them instead of the old angle iron stands that you could jack up and get under. now we have to pull the whole sheet metal stand out form under them to roof the area. i copied a friends bumper jack idea. bought a pair of old car bumper jacks and weled a piece of angle iron to the jack part and a U-channel base to pivot in. works perfect. cost me about $65.00 total, i did have to do some cutting and welding but it was simple. i also have a high-lift off road jack with a 2" X 1/8" thick metal plate welded to it. soi can jack the unit up, pull the stand out, then put the two bumper jacks, one on each side, then pull the front one out, roof up, put the front one back in, pull the side ones out, roof, put the stand back in and lower it down. works great. seems where i live they find harder and harder ways for the roofer to get these units up to roof under them, maybe they want you to call a crane operator.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

heres what i rigged up.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

The ones around here are either big and curb mounted, or small like house units and they 10 in a 1 sq area, like apartments ect. I always like to be able to lift as many as possible and get a full width roll under there. Most of the time that's not possible.


----------

